# Clouds over Shepherds Hill Farm



## Mike CHS (Oct 2, 2016)

Our place is 1500' elevation and we have low clouds hanging over us just about every morning this time of year.  I took this one this morning and thought it was good enough to share.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 2, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 2, 2016)

Gorgeous!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 12, 2016)

Are ya E or W of US64 and I-65?....really nice Pic!!...use to be a truck driver and have been all thru your 'Neck of the Woods'


----------



## Bruce (Nov 12, 2016)

If you lived in the dry parts of Texas I'd have thought that was a giant dust storm coming to take you away!


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 13, 2016)

I try to still be sleeping that time of morning  But I can tell you what the almost full moon looks like when directly overhead


----------



## TAH (Nov 13, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 13, 2016)

@CntryBoy777 You probably know exactly where our place is. We are not far from the Tennessean Truck Stop on I-65 20 miles or so from the Alabama border.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 13, 2016)

Oh yes!!....have spent a few nites there...Beautiful area!!...be careful over there and don't make too many Trips to Lynchburg!!........though there will be some days that a little 'Gentlman Jack' might come in Handy after delivering all those Lambs!!!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 13, 2016)

What a beautiful view to wake up to! Your own little patch of paradise, isn't it wonderful?


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 13, 2016)

It really is Bay It really is  

@Bruce we haven't had any rain in 10 weeks so I wouldn't be surprised if we had a dust storm.


----------

